# Safety Chaps, which is best?



## kennyplay (Sep 30, 2007)

Hello, do to safety issue from last year I now have safety boots and chaps. When I was splitting wood in the dead of winter, freezing, I had dropped a big log on my right foot and broke a metatarsel bone(yea spelling prob wrong) I went out and got a pair of real good steel tip/met-guard work boots. They have done wonders! Met-guard on the top. Spend the money, get good ones. 

Recently, I opted and shopped around and ordered safety chaps. I used them once. Went good. Then next time I was cutting and splitting, the saw just lighting touched the chaps and man, the things just shreadded apart! Yellow twine/tread got rapped up in the saw, what a mess. It took 1/2 hour to unravel it, it was in the bar sprocket too. I Duct taped that hole in the chaps and went back to work. 
Now, I have to say that I am real careful! and been cutting for sometime and have touched my pants before with the saw, it just ripped a hole in them and that was it. Went back to work! Shortly after, the same day wearing the chaps, I touched the chaps again lightly and BAM, again, the crap pulled out, and wrapped up in the sprocket and saw bar and chain. What a mess. 

Here's my thought, I thought that the chaps would have a harder protector surface on the outside and not have this stuff inside that would pull out and wrap up in everything...

I got these from the Big B's...Does anyone know of a different kind of chaps that don't do this? thanks


----------



## RedlineIt (Sep 30, 2007)

kennyplay,

Your chaps are working exactly as they were designed. The loosely woven layers of balistic nylon got snagged, pulled into the sprocket and stopped the chain. That is the whole point of how they work.

There is really only one strategy to avoid this problem, it involves not hitting your legs with a spinning chain...


RedlineIt


----------



## Bermie (Sep 30, 2007)

*Thats how they work, ALL of them!*

What you are describing is the way safety chaps are designed to work!!!!
They have pads of long fibres, nylon or kevlar, that will pull out in a second to jam up the saw before it cuts through your leg, especially if the chain brake does not activate.

They are NOT designed to be a suit of armour that resists a cut through! If you read the disclaimer on the product it states that no safety product can completely protect you from every cut, it just helps make them less severe, what might the result have been if you were not wearing them!? Thank goodness you were!

By the sound of it you are not adopting a safe work stance in relation to the position of your saw, if you keep contacting your leg area like this, you need to reposition yourself so your legs and feet and body are clear of both the kickback zone and the follow through zone.

BTW when you compromise the chaps by cutting them and pulling out the 'strings', its time to buy a new pair! A small nick is ok to patch, never sew through the strings, duct tape is probably a good thing!


----------



## BostonBull (Sep 30, 2007)

Two things come to mind after reading the first post. 

Your chaps are working PERFECTLY!!!

You need to be more aware of where the saw is when it is running, or maybe just not use the saw, period. 

Imagine if you didn't have the chaps on, and that hit to your chaps was a pair of jeans or cargo pants? Maybe would have been a trip to the hospital to get stitched up.

be careful out there, and by the sounds of it is definitely time for a new set of chaps.


----------



## BostonBull (Sep 30, 2007)

kennyplay said:


> ...Does anyone know of a different kind of chaps that don't do this? thanks




Asssless leather chaps. :hmm3grin2orange: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## squad143 (Sep 30, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> Asssless leather chaps. :hmm3grin2orange: :biggrinbounce2:



Operate the saw inappropriately and you could end up playing a Rabbi on yourself.


----------



## cntrybo2 (Sep 30, 2007)

what kinds of work are you doing to be conecting the saw with your leg multiple times in a day? i have worked in some pretty thick brush before in some pretty high stress environments (forest fires) as well as operate a saw in a tree and have never had this happen. honestly man, are you just a balls to the walls guy or what?


----------



## Husky137 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nothing wrong with the chaps. Learn how to use a saw.


----------



## smokechase II (Sep 30, 2007)

*Use chaps*

Any pair of chaps that are worn will probably prevent letters like this one. I do not know the circumstances here. 
You're already there but thought I'd post this anyway.

****************

NOW THERE IS ONLY ME 
by Diane Giardot 

One weekend not long ago, my husband played in the 
snow with three of our children while I prepared 
lunch for us all. Our fourth child was in the crib 
taking a nap. I remember thinking how much I 
despise the cold, especially when it snows, and 
how much the kids would miss if they didn't have 
their father to roughhouse outside with them. 

Well, summer is here and my husband is gone. He 
died on-the-job after cutting his leg with a tool 
he used almost every day. Only this time, he 
didn't attach all the safety equipment and bled to 
death before the paramedics arrived. 

Our family is devastated. As I face the summer 
months, I realize the children and I will miss him 
even more. Who will teach Stephen to ride his bike 
without training wheels? Who's going to squirt the 
girls with the hose while they help Daddy wash the 
car? And Michael is just starting T-ball. Where is 
his father to teach him to bat and catch? They 
only have me. 

His role was so clearly defined. He was their 
outdoor playmate. Even the neighborhood kids would 
knock on the door to see if he could come out to 
play on the trampoline with them. I'm at a loss to 
even begin to fill his shoes. The kids like me 
doing what I do best--the indoor things--and they 
liked having their father to balance everything 
out. 

Sometimes, I still find myself feeling angry that 
he left me a widow with four children. We were 
married only 10 years, but during that time we 
clearly staked out our territories. I took care of 
the home, the clothes, and the groceries and 
enjoyed every minute of it. He went to work, took 
care of the yard, the cars and any house 
maintenance too big for me. 

Daytime was my time with the children. We watched 
"Sesame Street" together, worked puzzles, and 
colored. By the time their daddy got home, they 
were ready to get down to serious playtime. They 
jumped and hung on him as soon as he came through 
the door. He'd tickle one, then another, until 
they had all dropped off and were giggling on the 
floor. Off he'd go to change his clothes; then out 
they all would go leaving me to enjoy the silence. 

It's going to be a big adjustment, and I'm 
frightened because now there is only me. 

*****************

It was circulating at work and I found it also at:
http://www.makesafetyfun.com/newsletters/sep26_2007.htm


----------



## kennyplay (Sep 30, 2007)

*chaps*

Thanks for all the info. The chaps I got said they have Kevlar in them. But not being able to see what is inside of them, I thought that it would be a flat solid piece inside the chaps and the outside could widthstand a hit. Not so. I understand now what they are doing. 

Also, I am not some wild guy out hacking away, and I am certainly not new at cutting. The last 2 years I have cut and split at least 50 cords of wood. Yes, I know, nothing to some of you who do 100 cords a year. 

I have not had any real problems, or position issues etc with cutting. Sure, I lightly touched my jeans and torn a small hole once or twice but I was off to work right away and no downtime. It just was shear coinsidence that I just slightly touched my pant(chaps) after I just got them, and it just shreaded and ripped out the inside guts of the chaps and got caught up in the saw. Just a real pain and downtime... 

Trust me, I am about safety and that is why I bought the chaps and the steel tipped/Met-guard boots! Today, I cut and split 2 cords! Thanks again for all the info...


----------



## kennyplay (Sep 30, 2007)

Husky137 said:


> Nothing wrong with the chaps. Learn how to use a saw.



Thanks for all the info. The chaps I got said they have Kevlar in them. But not being able to see what is inside of them, I thought that it would be a flat solid piece inside the chaps and the outside could widthstand a hit. Not so. I understand now what they are doing. 

Also, I am not some wild guy out hacking away, and I am certainly not new at cutting. The last 2 years I have cut and split at least 50 cords of wood. Yes, I know, nothing to some of you who do 100 cords a year. 

I have not had any real problems, or position issues etc with cutting. Sure, I lightly touched my jeans and torn a small hole once or twice but I was off to work right away and no downtime. It just was shear coinsidence that I just slightly touched my pant(chaps) after I just got them, and it just shreaded and ripped out the inside guts of the chaps and got caught up in the saw. Just a real pain and downtime... 

Trust me, I am about safety and that is why I bought the chaps and the steel tipped/Met-guard boots! Today, I cut and split 2 cords! Thanks again for all the info...


----------



## kennyplay (Sep 30, 2007)

cntrybo2 said:


> what kinds of work are you doing to be conecting the saw with your leg multiple times in a day? i have worked in some pretty thick brush before in some pretty high stress environments (forest fires) as well as operate a saw in a tree and have never had this happen. honestly man, are you just a balls to the walls guy or what?



Thanks for all the info. The chaps I got said they have Kevlar in them. But not being able to see what is inside of them, I thought that it would be a flat solid piece inside the chaps and the outside could widthstand a hit. Not so. I understand now what they are doing. 

Also, I am not some wild guy out hacking away, and I am certainly not new at cutting. The last 2 years I have cut and split at least 50 cords of wood. Yes, I know, nothing to some of you who do 100 cords a year. 

I have not had any real problems, or position issues etc with cutting. Sure, I lightly touched my jeans and torn a small hole once or twice but I was off to work right away and no downtime. It just was shear coinsidence that I just slightly touched my pant(chaps) after I just got them, and it just shreaded and ripped out the inside guts of the chaps and got caught up in the saw. Just a real pain and downtime... 

Trust me, I am about safety and that is why I bought the chaps and the steel tipped/Met-guard boots! Today, I cut and split 2 cords! Thanks again for all the info...


----------



## kennyplay (Sep 30, 2007)

RedlineIt said:


> kennyplay,
> 
> Your chaps are working exactly as they were designed. The loosely woven layers of balistic nylon got snagged, pulled into the sprocket and stopped the chain. That is the whole point of how they work.
> 
> ...




Thanks for all the info. The chaps I got said they have Kevlar in them. But not being able to see what is inside of them, I thought that it would be a flat solid piece inside the chaps and the outside could widthstand a hit. Not so. I understand now what they are doing. 

Also, I am not some wild guy out hacking away, and I am certainly not new at cutting. The last 2 years I have cut and split at least 50 cords of wood. Yes, I know, nothing to some of you who do 100 cords a year. 

I have not had any real problems, or position issues etc with cutting. Sure, I lightly touched my jeans and torn a small hole once or twice but I was off to work right away and no downtime. It just was shear coinsidence that I just slightly touched my pant(chaps) after I just got them, and it just shreaded and ripped out the inside guts of the chaps and got caught up in the saw. Just a real pain and downtime... 

Trust me, I am about safety and that is why I bought the chaps and the steel tipped/Met-guard boots! Today, I cut and split 2 cords! Thanks again for all the info...


----------



## kennyplay (Sep 30, 2007)

*chap question*

This is what the company says about the chaps. From reading this, I took it as 2 layers of Kevlar...Not strands of threads..... 

Our WoodsmanPRO chain saw protective chaps are a big seller here at B. They have 400 Denier ultra nylon green covering, two layers of DuPont KEVLAR and two layers of polyester felt. The adjustable belt is 2" (5cm), wide and the adjustable straps are 1" (2.5cm), wide with quick snap fasteners. These chaps are 15" (37cm), wide at their widest spot on each leg. Meets BNQ/CUL Class B standards and U.L Approved.


----------



## Husky137 (Sep 30, 2007)

Kevlar is a woven fiber.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Sep 30, 2007)

*Time for a reality check*



kennyplay said:


> Hello, safety issue ...When I was splitting wood ...I had dropped a big log on my right foot and broke a metatarsel bone
> 
> Recently, I ordered safety chaps. I used them once. ...next time I was cutting and splitting, the saw just lighting touched the chaps and man, the things just shreadded apart!
> ... I Duct taped that hole in the chaps and went back to work.
> ...



Put the saw on the ground and back away slowly! Do it NOW! No one has to get hurt... By your own admission , you have almost cut your leg off 3 times already, and then, and then wrote ,to a Arborist Forem and told everyone about it. Give it up man! All the PPE in the world can't help you if you keep sticking power saws to body parts.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Sep 30, 2007)

*[QUOTE Trust me, I am about safety QUOTE]*



kennyplay said:


> Also, I am not some wild guy out hacking away... and I am certainly not new at cutting. The last 2 years I have cut and split at least 50 cords of wood.
> 
> I have not had any real problems, or position issues etc with cutting. Sure, I lightly touched my jeans and torn a small hole once or twice but I was off to work right away and no downtime. It just was shear coinsidence that I just slightly touched my pant(chaps) after I just got them, and it just shreaded and ripped out the inside guts of the chaps and got caught up in the saw. Just a real pain and downtime...
> 
> ...


----------



## kennyplay (Oct 1, 2007)

*chaps*

Ok, at least I was open enough to talk about things, as with many, they woundn't say anything. Oh, not me, I NEVER make a mistake, or have a problem. "I am perfect!" Like, trying to find somewhere while driving...I don't need a map..etc...Yes, I did read the instructions, and as I said, shopped around quite a bit. They were purchased online. Enough already about the personal attacks. 

What I was asking about was....the types of chaps. The ones that I bought have "loose strands" inside...What I was thinking it would be would be tight woven strands, like a sheet. Similar to law inforcement or safety machine equipment clothing. Not so with chainsaw chaps. 

If you looke up the company that makes Kevlar, you can see that there are many applications..


----------



## reachtreeservi (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry if you took it personal , kenny. Although the tone might be a little rough, I really was just trying to help you. I'll tell you one more thing and then move on to other things. 
No one is perfect,everyone ,including myself has made many mistakes.But with a chainsaw, it only takes one. I make my living with a saw. My whole family on mom's side are pulp wood loggers. I've been around saws all my life. Several years ago my uncle Jack cut his right leg off with a saw. This was after he had been logging every day for 22 years! It can happen to literally anyone.
HERE'S THE ONE THING : If I had a groundie , who had the same number of mishaps as you admit to having , in the same time span as you say you had them, I'd fire him. And I'd feel like I was helping him out. No matter how good a person he was , I'd fire him. Not to punish him , but because I cared about him. Because chances are , someone who has that many mishaps will have more. In fact he is certain to, if he doesn't change his awareness and work habits. 
Kenny, the fact that you are having these diffaculties means that you are doing something wrong.
Consider taking a basic felling , chainsaw safety course from Arbormaster. Another lower cost option are the chain saw safety courses offered by the US Forestry service.


----------



## kennyplay (Oct 1, 2007)

Hmm, it's funny you typed to me and said that you make a living with a saw, but your public bio says:

Biography:

Too old to be doing tree work,but working to support mr gear habit and chainsaw fixations. 

Too old at 43?, your just a young pup, or maybe you're just all wore out?


----------



## reachtreeservi (Oct 1, 2007)

Kenny, You just don't get it , Do you?
43 is much older than your average climber. 
I'm still at it solely because I love Gear and rigging and running a saw all day.
I don't have to do what I do, I do it because I love it and I'm good at it.
Maybe I am just all wore out , 20 years in the Military and Running 2 companies will do it to you. But I still show up for work every day. 

None of which solves your safety issues. Good luck to you Kenny. Be sure and write a new post if you have anymore shear coincidences happen to you.


----------



## ents (Oct 1, 2007)

KP,
It didn't take me too long to figure out that the search command on this site can reap a bounty of info, including info on CHAPS. If you had taken the time to read other threads concerning this subject you would have found how chaps are suppose to work. There are also some very good (and graphic) vids. on tests of chaps. Do yourself a favor and look around.

I will echo what most all have said here and that is you really need to learn how to handle that saw. If you are getting that close to your self with a spinning chain then you are certainly are doing something wrong. The only thing that will help you for now is a suit of armor.


----------



## lees trees (Oct 1, 2007)

sorry kenny gotta let ya go


----------



## kennyplay (Oct 2, 2007)

*response*

Thanks you all for some of the usable information. At this point, I would like to close this thread....


----------



## tek9tim (Oct 2, 2007)

kennyplay said:


> Thanks you all for some of the usable information. At this point, I would like to close this thread....



Well, since you aren't a mod...

You sound like an intelligent man. You bought safety gear. You did research in order to buy said gear. You're above average. I cut for the Forest Service. I train and certify new sawyers, and run an initial attack fire crew. If somebody cuts their chaps, they don't run saw for 2 weeks. It rarely happens. I've never cut my chaps in 12 years of running saws, 7 of which have been in fire, with plenty of other (life threatening) things simultaneously needing my attention, in all kinds of thick brush and timber. If you can't pay enough attention to your saw while cutting firewood, you really need to start asking why, and taking a serious look at your habits. Seriously. Realize that it does happen, and that is why we wear chaps in the first place, but that you also need to learn as much as possible from every mistake. 

Stay safe...


----------

